# Leopard Gecko "Lavender" color



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

I think my leopard gecko is somewhat a lavender color not grey. Does this make the value go up or is it just "rare" and not priced higher?


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

best to put a pic up : victory:


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

How do you do that ***128514;***128514;***128514;


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

EAE38757-F7B1-4F52-AD7A-01142557A609_zpsir9fdn82.JPG

Hope this is right :lol2:


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

Nope :lol2:


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

IMP_4392 

Hope this is the one:lol2:


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

Uggggggghhhhhh my stupid computer:blowup:


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

EAE38757-F7B1-4F52-AD7A-01142557A609_zpsir9fdn82

Last try


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

Sorry i can't figure it out i have a confusing computer sorry


----------



## Triumph Rider (Jan 13, 2015)

Upload your photo onto photobucket. Then copy the URL code from the picture and then paste the link on the forum that will change the code into a photo which we can all see


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

Ysstswimmer said:


> Sorry i can't figure it out i have a confusing computer sorry


I use http://postimage.org

From my iPhone


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

Ysstswimmer said:


> Sorry i can't figure it out i have a confusing computer sorry


As for your gecko 
Have a google around 
If you know the parents that could help the price and knowledge 
My cousin breeds geckos 
If you think it's worth more money and it would sell for more money 
Nothing's stopping you 

Please don't quote me on this 
My own opinion on this 
Personally if I was to buy a gecko I would go for the colour / blood line 
A snow albino type would be my pick


----------



## UKbushmonkey (Aug 29, 2011)

Ysstswimmer said:


> I think my leopard gecko is somewhat a lavender color not grey. Does this make the value go up or is it just "rare" and not priced higher?


I think if your leopard gecko is showing more 'lavender' it would be showing more of the normal wild type gene. As for pricing, all depends where you go :whip:


----------

